# Stocking advice for 33 gal



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

I am looking to add a few more fish to my community tank.

Here is what I have already.

3 painted tetras
2 platys
2 snake/eel like fish - not sure what they are maybe dojo loaches but they are shy and timid unlike dojos
1 chinese algae eater

Test water regularly: A - 0, nitrite - 0, nitrate 0 and PH 8.2

Does anyone have some suggestions for me?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I just got 2 dwarf powder blue gourami's. They add pretty color, stay a relatively small size and aren't really aggressive. I believe there is a honey gourami that is about the same size too. They have neat characteristics and add nice shape and interesting swimming patterns. 

Danio's are also a neat fish that if you add 2-3 or more they are very fun! They are also very hardy. The 2 I have in my 10 gallon are a blast to watch! They come in several varieties as well. GoldZebra (blue), GloFish (pink), and long fin... also can get giant variety, but I am not positive on their full size. 

If you like your tetras. Not sure what type the painted ones are... that usually raises controversy in here... but I have white skirt tetras and red minor tetras. Both are pretty as well. 

My leopard cories are a blast to watch as well. I have 2 and they chase each other and even play with the the other community fish as well. 

Best of luck stocking!


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I was a novice when I bought the painted tetras and will NEVER support that again. However, I now own the fish so I plan to take extremely good care of them - hopefully make up a little for the toture they went through! I think they are probably white skirts, but I am not possitive.

I am going to do some research on the gourami you mentioned. Sounds very interesting. How does it do with hight PH levels. (Given that tetras like low PH and mine is on the high side - but they are doing great!)


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

After very quick research I have a few questions.

Dwaft Gouramis are super coool! 
My concern is that it indicates low PH, and heavily planted tank. I only have fake plants. Also, my tetra do chase a little. Do you think any of this is a problem. I also like to keep my tank at 80 degrees.

Danios - concerned about PH level and temp. They seem to be cool water fish. I really like the zebra danio. 

Has anyone kept these fish in hight temps with higher PH?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

my danios thrive in the warmer temp... my 10 gallon tank is at constant 80 degrees as well.  I was told at the pet store when i bought them (they were my first fish) that they were tropical and preferred higher temps.  But lately I have heard some people saying they were colder water fish.  Something I was unaware of since they are found in singapore (very warm climate).  

as far as ph goes, I have honestly not done a ph test in quite some time on either tank.  I know that cicilids like higher ph's but they are really aggressive and coudlnt go with your other tank mates.  Maybe you could consider getting ph reducer and slowly reducing it then adding some of these other fish.  

But its and interesting quesiton and I will have to look into it.

as far as your tetras chasing the gourami's... my red minor tetras chase them a bit too... but they are more than twice the tetras size so it just makes for an active tank!  I took some pics of my fish today and I will post them later. And for the planted tank thing... my tank is fake plants as well, but any algae bloom they find they pick at it. But they eat just about everything else I put in there as well, flake, pellets, beta food, aglae wafers.


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok sounds good Gracie, I am going to give that some more thought. I find those Gouramis very interesting. I refuse to use chemicals to reduce my PH unless it is absolutely critical - which it is not at the moment. I have added driftwood, about 3 weeks ago, but hasn't made much difference as of yet. Thinking of maybe changing my gravel...


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know a tremendous amount about ph because my area water supply is generally just dead on what it needs to be for most fish (except cicilids). I have heard great things about the ph reducer/increaser products on the market, but if you know of ways to change the ph naturally, sounds like a plan!  

the gourami is so interesting. They are just all over the tank, generally right along the front glass! Constantly moving in all areas of tank. They are in the same family as the beta, the dwarf powder blue ones I got are this beautiful blue with red in their fins and light red strips towards their rear. They go up for air on occassion like the beta as well. They don't seem aggressive with the other tank mates, but do chase and nip each other a bit. They swim off quickly when the balas or tetras start to swim towards them. All of my fish are pretty social with each other. I would like to add 2 angels to my tank as well, but I am concerned with their aggression and their future size, but I do plan to get a 80 or higher later this year. My husband wants 120 gallon.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

thought you may enjoy this article.  It seems to be very versitle in it's requirements in this particular article.  http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/anabantoids/dwarfgourami.php

how often do you do water changes?  How much each time?  Do you use dechlorinator/stress coat and any type of cycle product?

After your post and some others regarding ph and such I decided to do a test since it had been a long time...

PH on both tanks is 7.2

10 gallon Ammonia is 0 PPM
40 gallon Ammonia is .25-.5 PPM (set up for only 1 week)

10 gallon Nitrite is 0 PPM
40 gallon Nitrite is .25 PPM

10 gallon 78-80 degrees
40 gallon 76 degrees


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Gracie I will read that article.

To answer your questions, I do weekly water changes - 25% and I always use Stress Coat.

I envy your PH level, it is a very friendly environment for your fish!

Do you have anything in your 40 gallon - if so you should be doing daily water changes until your ammonia and nitrite come to 0. Even very small amounts of ammonia is fatal for your fish.


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

Since you were so gracious in giving me ideas, I thought I would let you know what I have decided to do.

I am going to find a new home for my algae eater.

I am going to get 3 more (unpainted) tetras to round out my school.

Once they are estabilished I will get some dwarf gouramis and some ottos to help clean up my tank.

I will probably introduce the gouramis last - so it will most likely be a few months before I get them. But I am very excited about them and can't wait to have them in my tank.

Thanks again for all your ideas!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

watch those skirt tetras and gouramis. My dwarf gourami ate my gold skirt's fins down to nothing and they both died


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have 5 skirt tetra (red minor/serpea tetra) in my 40 gallon along with the 2 dwarf powder blue gourami.... they gourami tend to fight with each other on occassion, but are afraid of the tetra that are less than 1/2 their size.... it's funny. But that is a case by case situation. My tetra dominate my tank but on occassion you will find a gourami that will do the same. Just observe their behavior at the store before choosing. But the 33 gallon verses Fish boys 10 gallon, they will have more room to stear clear of each other if they don't hit it off right off the bat. 

If you want... i also really like my leopard cories. They are very active and social bottom feeders. But saying that, they really do swim the tank not just the bottom. They are very playful with each other and minimally teritorial... enough to make it interesting. lol Plus they remain small.


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

My skirt tetra are somewhat agressive, but only chase each other. I was wondering how the gouramis will do with them.

I really want to try it out though and the more I read about the gouramis the more I like them. The LFS I use is excellent, so when I do finally introduce the gouramis (which will be the last I put in) I will watch them carefully. If they are being bullied I will return them before any damage gets done! Hopefully I will have the same success as Garcie!

By the way Gracie do you have a picture of your tank? I would love to see it as it will be very simialar to mine in th end!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I did take some pics of the tank a few days ago, but havent had a chance to download them for the camera to computer. Maybe I will do that tonight when I get home for ya... been meaning to share.

PS. IF everyone could please pray for my dad and mom... My dad has had a heart attack, he's still very young as well. He's been in intensive care since monday and we are not seeing a great deal of improvement (doesn't seem critical however). They were unable to have successfull angioplasti so we are looking at alternatives. I live a 1000 miles from my parents and it's very scary to see them going through this. I will be leaving on monday to go help on their farm. Thanks!


----------



## Zebplatras (Apr 26, 2005)

You got my prayers! I hope things improve.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Zebplatras @ Thu Apr 28 said:


> You got my prayers!  I hope things improve.


thanks so much! today they moved him out of ICU into a regular room. They haven't been able to reopen that artery, but they are hoping for some healing and administer medicine to improve things. Hoping he can come home over the weekend. Its rough because I am 1000 miles from them. We will be traveling down on monday next week though.


----------



## Zebplatras (Apr 26, 2005)

I am glad he is not critical. Have a safe trip. Keep us posted


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks!

Update on my Gourami's... I posted this in another message, but not here yet... Just something to think about when adding gourami's.

I mentioned that mine tended to "bicker", chasing, nipping and such... yesterday I came home from work to find that one of them had some pretty nasty scale damage and fin damage. He remained active and wanting to eat. I considered just leaving the lights out for a few days and adding stress coat, but they continued chasing. I called the store and they recommended I return the injured one and they would isolate him while he healed. I was refunded my money, but I am very sad that he was injured. 

Down to one gourami now. :-(


----------

